# David Davin Power and Ard Fheis



## capall (1 Mar 2009)

Anybody see the report *David Davin Power* made from citywest on the nine oclock news on saturday. He did his report  surrounded by an array of fianna failers,staring fixedly but lifelessly into the camara. It reminded me of one of those hostage videos

It is definitely the most hilarious thing I have seen on tv this year


----------



## sandrat (1 Mar 2009)

capall said:


> reminded me of one of those hostage videos


 
Are you suggesting we take the fianna fail party hostage?


----------



## onekeano (1 Mar 2009)

Most of them were out of Darby O Gill - average height must have been 2'6"

Roy


----------



## ninsaga (1 Mar 2009)

At first I thought he was going to get comments from one or two of them - but I thought it was just weird - it looked as though they were staged there - no one else trying to hussel in to get on da telly. It was weird yet hilarious alright


----------



## MandaC (1 Mar 2009)

They were talking about it on newstalk this morning.  Comments ranged that it was downright bizzare or hilariously funny.  Some people referred to the fianna failers as goons and said they were trying to intimidate the interviewer. 

Apparently it is on RTE website for anybody who missed it.  I must have a look, it sounds brilliant by all accounts.

(Just had a look and it is very odd and very funny  - what were they thinking!)


----------



## dave28 (1 Mar 2009)

Yeah, I saw it and couldnt believe it - they were like a crowd of kids around a reporter after a football match. There were even a few at the back balancing on their toes trying to get their faces on the telly !!


----------



## sandrat (1 Mar 2009)

if you look at john foley with the hair and the beard in the right background he disappears at one stage and then pops back up


----------



## RMCF (2 Mar 2009)

I watched this and had a great laugh as I thought they all looked like escapees from a mental institution!!! Quality.

Did you see the quality bit when the guy with a massive quif dropped something, vanished down to get it then appeared back up facing the wrong way. I hearly fell off the seat. Better comedy than the entire history of Little Britain imho.

What I can't understand is why did the presenter not say to them "would ye get to feck out of the way, I'm about to go live on TV".

Anyway, its pure comedy gold, and can be seen here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3elLmrCmOqo


----------



## MandaC (2 Mar 2009)

It's the best kind of comedy - something that is not supposed to be funny!


----------



## ophelia (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for cheering me up! That was most amusing.


----------



## thedaras (2 Mar 2009)

I called the kids in too have a look ,it was soo funny!!
We thought they were gonna play Micheal Jacksons "Thriller" and start dancing for the craic .
They looked idiotic


----------



## fobs (2 Mar 2009)

Had a good laugh at this too. THey all looked so small in stature. Is David Davin Power really tall?


----------



## ninsaga (2 Mar 2009)

fobs said:


> Had a good laugh at this too. THey all looked so small in stature. Is David Davin Power really tall?



Here are the one who just could not getting into view in the camera


----------



## DavyJones (2 Mar 2009)

The sad truth here is that we are the real fools.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Mar 2009)

MandaC said:


> - what were they thinking!)


 
mmmmm DO-nuts !


----------



## Ancutza (2 Mar 2009)

Good God!! 

Like something from 'Spitting Image'!!!


----------



## Ancutza (2 Mar 2009)

or the Hamlet cigar add where all the Turkeys are standing around and then the first snowflake falls and the Turkey gulps!


----------



## S.L.F (2 Mar 2009)

Ancutza said:


> or the Hamlet cigar add where all the Turkeys are standing around and then the first snowflake falls and the Turkey gulps!


 
Unfortunately for us this bunch of turkeys are the ones in power...


----------



## DeeFox (3 Mar 2009)

Am I imagining it or do the two fellows in the bottom right nod their heads when Brian Cowens name is mentioned? Just like the way we were told in school to nod the head when saying the Lords name during a prayer?!
And I love the man with the beard - very Forrest Gump...


----------



## sandrat (3 Mar 2009)

the man with the beard is my local guy. they made fun of his hair on the panel once thinking it must be fake or an old photo on his campaign poster!


----------



## Purple (3 Mar 2009)

That's hilarious!


----------

